# What is Hilton Club New York-RCI#



## mlsmn (Mar 20, 2006)

I've searched TUG but can't find it


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 25, 2006)

Not in RCI book -- only Manhattan Club is


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 19, 2006)

The Hilton Club - New York can be found at www.thehiltonclub.com

Does any one know if it trades in RCI and what is the resort number?


----------



## Laurie (Apr 22, 2006)

I recently traded thru RCI and the resort # was 6772. 

At the moment, that # doesn't come up as a valid # in RCI directory so perhaps they're not trading thru RCI at the moment   or ever again...  

Checking for dyslexia...

You have the following Exchange(s) Confirmed

Week Confirmed

Resort ID Resort Name Check-in Date Unit Type Max Occ / Privacy Kitchen 
6772 THE HILTON CLUB OF NEW YORK 03/31/2006 S 2/2 None


----------



## Emi (Apr 23, 2006)

Did you have an ongoing request to get the exchange or online search? Since the website does not recognize the resort code, I has not been able to do an online search with it. If it was ongoing, I assume the counselor was able to put it in. 

Thanks


----------

